# Visiting Las Vegas



## df3photo (Aug 19, 2006)

I am making a trip to Las Vegas in October. I have most of my plans made with friends (one of which is being married...go figure...) but it seems that my flights are most likely going to be hours appart from my friends flights. So, my question is... Is there anything to see or do near the airport for afew hours?
 Also, I know we plan on seeing acouple parks in the area, Is there anything I should make a point to see or is there any secrete photo opertunities I should know about???

 Thanks! 

  dick.


----------



## digital flower (Aug 20, 2006)

I am going to Vegas in mid-September, also for a wedding. From what I have been told the airport is pretty much right in town. I'll let you know if I see anything around the airport. I don't think I am staying too far from it.


----------



## Chase (Aug 20, 2006)

The airport is VERY close to The Strip, which is where all of the main casinos are, but there isn't much of anything at the airport itself. A cab ride to the interesting stuff is less than 5 mins, so you could always sneak over there for a preview. Other than that, sneak outside and take some airplane shots?

You can stay very busy shooting around Las Vegas if you are into that kind of photography. Its a fun place!


----------



## digital flower (Aug 20, 2006)

Thanks for the info, Chase. 


			
				Chase said:
			
		

> You can stay very busy shooting around Las Vegas if you are into that kind of photography. Its a fun place!



I am not really into that type of photography but I am going to give it a try, it's cheaper than gambling   I will have to pack my tripod and try some night shots.


----------



## df3photo (Aug 20, 2006)

Thanks everyone! I purchased my tickets last night... seems that I am going to be leaving about 5hrs after all my friends... haha, guess i shoulda got my tickets when they did... 
 thanks for the tips!


----------



## df3photo (Sep 30, 2006)

So I leave on Wednesday... cant wait! If anyone wants to meet up there let me know. I am currently trying to get models to shoot on www.modelmayhem.com
 I have one biter so far...
Any last tips??? like a good place to sleep cheap on my last night there that I dont have a room booked for....?


----------



## digital flower (Oct 2, 2006)

df3photo said:
			
		

> Any last tips??? like a good place to sleep cheap on my last night there that I dont have a room booked for....?



For tips I would say have fun! Rooms were available just about everywhere during the week (saw some okay looking places for as low as $39). Weekends  were different. Just like *Chase* said the airport is almost right downtown. There are a lot of photo opportunities around. One thing I loved, I was taking pictures everywhere, roof tops, hotels, street (no casinos) and no one hassled me at all. I was even just chatting with a security person on the deserted roof of the parking garage of New York, New York and he never once asked what I was doing.

PS I got to meet the fire department when I was recused from an elevator. Bunch of good guys. :thumbup: 

You can see some of my photo results for Las Vegas by clicking here


----------



## df3photo (Oct 3, 2006)

PS I got to meet the fire department when I was recused from an elevator. Bunch of good guys. :thumbup: 
[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> sounds interesting.... I hope to have some good stories (aswell as pictures) when I come back.  I usually do when I travel, but there always accidental...
> good times!
> Im checkin out your pics now... lookin good sofar!


----------



## melscamera (Jan 28, 2007)

In case anyone comes to vegas a great place for photographers is Red Rock Canyon as well as Mt. Charelston. I personally love red rock because there is so much to do if you enjoy hiking, mt. biking or just taking some nice photos.


----------



## digital flower (Feb 27, 2007)

melscamera said:


> In case anyone comes to vegas a great place for photographers is Red Rock Canyon as well as Mt. Charelston. I personally love red rock because there is so much to do if you enjoy hiking, mt. biking or just taking some nice photos.



I loved Red Rock. The rock formations are easily accessible without too much hiking. You can see a lot just sitting in the car. It seemed like it was a short drive out of town. I didn't get to Mt. Charleston but will try and get out there if I go back.


----------



## df3photo (Feb 27, 2007)

I loved Red Rock when I was there... wish i could have spent more time there and the Vally of Fire than in Vegas... we also spent too much time at Hoover dam in my opinion...


----------



## digital flower (Mar 12, 2007)

df3photo said:


> we also spent too much time at Hoover dam in my opinion...




I was real disappointed at the time that Hoover Dam was closed when I was there. OTOH it meant I had more time to explore the Marina, Lake Mead and the Valley of the Fires.


----------



## df3photo (Mar 13, 2007)

digital flower said:


> I was real disappointed at the time that Hoover Dam was closed when I was there.



 I thought it was neat to see, we took the tour and all... but really... its a bunch of mechanical bs... pumps and generators... I would have much rather seen more of the other places.... but thats me. Plus we where there with a lot of people, mostly my friends family... and well... its hard to coordinate a lot of people in 3 different cars... we ended up doing a U turn on the dam... not sure if thats legal.. but we did it and got away with it... then my buddies dads hat flew off so we stopped so he could get out of the car on the dam and chase it down... I guess we did have a good time though... and that is what counts... isn't it?:thumbup:


----------

